
Bitbucket has had critical issues 3 days in a row - geitir
https://bitbucket.status.atlassian.com/
======
imglorp
It would be nice if they did more than acknowledge it in the status page.

A blog post explaining what's going on would be nice, lessons learned,
mitigation used, and maybe a quick apology. This has been $work impacting for
us.

